# Busting the Roost



## kruegz29 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have never hunted ND but what do you guys exactly mean by busting the roost? Is it frowned upon to hunt a slough in the morning if birds are using it as a roost? What kind of shooting hours does ND have?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I honestly can't tell if your joking or not. I'm leaning towards you are, because nobody can ask as dumb as a question, or 3 in your case, as you did for your first post on here. Seems you know enough to ask the questions, therefore you know what the answers are.

Do a search for crying out loud.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80444&hilit=roost+busting

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=75939&hilit=roost+busting

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=75497&hilit=roost+busting

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=75471&hilit=roost+busting


----------



## kruegz29 (Jul 19, 2010)

I hunt Minnesota and have never heard the term "roost busting." No need to be a dick about it. I didn't know if the roost bust was an evening hunt or morning after the roost. Also, I heard there were shooting hours that limited it to morning hunting only but was looking to some input from the locals but apparently you just wanna rip on me. You guys come take our fish, we come take your ducks. 'Nuff said.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I will answer your question,
If you come here don't hunt water that the ducks roost on. If you hunt water that the birds roost on morning or night, you are roost busting.


----------



## kruegz29 (Jul 19, 2010)

tikkat3 said:


> I will answer your question,
> If you come here don't hunt water that the ducks roost on. If you hunt water that the birds roost on morning or night, you are roost busting.


There that was easy. Thank you.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to nodak forum. Home of jackasses jumping on you for anything u ask or say. If there is big concentrations of mallards, pintails, and geese using a body of water stay clear of it. The reason is cuz they will be feeding in fields morning and night and if shot there they will still return to water and be huntable for days to come. If you burn them off the water they are likely to relocate far, far away.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

If u find a roost that adamfisk guy is hunting. He sounds like a jerk so feel free and roost bust away. Make sure there ain't a coot left before u leave the water.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, I am acting like a jackass and a jerk. I should appologize, but I'm not going to.

Learn to use the search function.

Happy hunting.


----------



## kruegz29 (Jul 19, 2010)

bluebill25 said:


> If u find a roost that adamfisk guy is hunting. He sounds like a jerk so feel free and roost bust away. Make sure there ain't a coot left before u leave the water.


Haha... exactly my thoughts. If that is how the NoDaks are gonna treat us Minnesotans, I'll go out out there and roost bust away just so I can kill my daily limits. They can come here and take our fish so idk why they are such pricks about us hunting ducks there. But hey guys, I think were on to something here. That's why we have such a low duck population in MN... we roost bust lmao


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

You only get 14 days max but most guys like myself only use 6-8. Burn it up if you want. Just keep it legal unless you know a warden is surely not around and then I would say go 10-15 min past shooting as that can be some of the best decoying ducks a guy could ever want.


----------



## kruegz29 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you AdamFisk for telling me to use the search. I used it and all I found was NoDaks rippin' on MN and WI. I prefer to hunt geese in fields and I'll do it in MN but you better bet that when I come up to North Dakota this fall, I'll be sittin in a pothole shootin' ducks with my chessie by my side and I'll take those great memories back to MN where we welcome NR's.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

BB said:


> You only get 14 days max but most guys like myself only use 6-8. Burn it up if you want. Just keep it legal unless you know a warden is surely not around and then I would say go 10-15 min past shooting as that can be some of the best decoying ducks a guy could ever want.


Thats probably some advice better kept to yourself and not worth repeating.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Looks like Adam was right the first time.

Jim


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

you don't hear about it in MN because u can't find roosts....the bird fly right through the state (in most cases...but not everywhere)


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

I've been visiting this site for several years, and every year, it's the same thing, everybody telling everybody to stay off the water, or the ducks will all fly away, or relocate, or whatever, and nobody will have anymore ducks to shoot. I've been visiting N. Dakota every year since 1999, and hunted water during every visit, and the ducks are always there, and then some leave, and some more come down, and on and on it goes. There are good days, and there are bad days, but in the end, until all the water everywhere is frozen, and all the fields are covered with snow, there will be ducks to be shot. As long as everything you do is in compliance with the law, I say hunt where you find ducks, shoot them, and eat them. Field hunting and water hunting are so completely different and enjoyable in so many ways, I think it's ridiculous for one group to demand compliance from the other group. They're both legal methods, and both enjoyable in different ways. This is a pointless, redundant debate that occurs every year.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

jhegg said:


> Looks like Adam was right the first time.
> 
> Jim


Yup, I had a hunch. Typical BS, different year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Another one going nowhere.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

See this article for more information:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php


----------

